
Using Inferno at Work - 4ad
http://debu.gs/entries/interlude-inferno-at-work
======
catenate
I have used inferno every work day for the past several years, either as Acme-
SAC on Windows or natively compiled on a Linux machine. I have found that the
minimal unix, coupled with the Acme interface, mean I spend a lot more time
getting things done, and a lot less time (almost zero) retyping. Since it's a
VM with its own shell and systems language, I can port my daily tools easily
between whatever machines I'm working on, which has been great at client sites
where I can just run my environment from a usb stick on one of their loaner
computers.

------
agumonkey
I am very excited to see real usage of ~obscure OSes.

Other articles on this blog mention even lesser known ones.

------
davidcollantes
What is Inferno?

~~~
michaelmior
I'm with you. I find it odd that after a rather long blog post about it, I
still had no idea what it is.

~~~
1337p337
Previous entries on the blog cover introductions to the OS in a bit more
depth. Introductions for it are not too difficult to find overall, but
anything past scratching the surface is less easy to find; that's the gap I
was attempting to fill.

